# The admin batches



## Noxx (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello  
Here is one lot I did last winter.
I started with 20grams of scrap gold
[img:640:480]http://goldrefiningforum.com/images/Gold%20Refining%20002.jpg[/img]

I processed everything outside on cold temp. (-20celcius) Thats why there is an hotplate.
[img:640:480]http://goldrefiningforum.com/img/Gold%20Refining%20010.jpg[/img]

I ended up with brown powder (actually gold !)
[img:640:480]http://goldrefiningforum.com/img/Gold%20Refining%20011.jpg[/img]

Closer look when dry
[img:640:480]http://goldrefiningforum.com/img/Gold%20Refining%20013.jpg[/img]

When I melted all the powder, voila, beautiful 24k gold nuggets.
[img:640:480]http://goldrefiningforum.com/img/Gold%20Refining%20016.jpg[/img]

There'll be more of my gold batches in the near future.


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Mar 1, 2007)

HOW MUCH DOES THE NUGGETS WIGHT IN GRAMS COMPARED TO THE 20 GRAMS OF 14 KT I GUESS IT WAS


----------



## Noxx (Mar 1, 2007)

Unfortunatly, I didn't note the karat of the gold I refined... If I remember well, the watch case was 9k, the chain was 14k and the ring was homemade and there wasn't any hallmark.
Next time I will note it.


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Mar 2, 2007)

how much does your nugget wiegh


----------



## Noxx (Mar 2, 2007)

I have no idea, I sold them on ebay last winter...


----------



## Kalf999 (May 4, 2007)

Noxx said:


> Hello
> Here is one lot I did last winter.
> I started with 20grams of scrap gold



.
.
.
.
.
.


Noxx said:


> I have no idea, I sold them on ebay few years ago...




I do not understand this timeframe...


----------



## Noxx (May 4, 2007)

It's true, it makes no sense... If I remember well, all the gold was processed and sold last winter. Sorry for the bad time line !


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 7, 2007)

So Noxx... is that the HCL/H2O2 method you're showing?.. is that the best way to take care of Karat gold?.. (seems easier and safer than AR)


----------



## Noxx (May 7, 2007)

No, it was straight AR mix. For a reason I don't know, I did not get any troubles with silver chloride... And refining karat gold is not easy. You must first inquart then dissolve base metals in Nitric Acid, then Refining with AR.
Hope it helps.


----------



## gogold (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Where can you buy HCL make AR?


----------



## gogold (May 7, 2007)

Please help!
I need more AR information?


----------



## lazersteve (May 7, 2007)

It's known as muriatic acid at Lowes, on the solvents isle.


----------



## yvonbug (May 21, 2008)

I know they were posted in 2007 and this is 2008, but even though I can get all other pics to show, this one thread doesn't come thru! I'd love to see the pictures. -Yvonbug-


----------



## Noxx (May 21, 2008)

Yes, they were uploaded on another server, that's why we can't seem them.
I'll try to find them back on my computer.


----------



## yvonbug (May 21, 2008)

oh ....OK, thanks-Y-


----------

